# How's everyone been?



## Omega (Oct 14, 2009)

Been awhile since I have been here. How is everyone doing?


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

LOL


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

Take a bath Occutard


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Well I have been not so bad.


----------



## Omega (Oct 14, 2009)

LoL seems things haven't changed  I did shower about a week ago or was it two? Doesn't matter I have patchouli oil to freshen me up 

That's good to hear CJIS, how is everything going up north?


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Omega said:


> I did shower about a week ago or was it two?


Were you at #Occupy Wall Street ?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Suicidal Tendencies sucks, atleast The Clash was good. How are you enjoying the new weed law in Ma? You must be in heaven.


----------



## Omega (Oct 14, 2009)

LOL thanks to who ever changed my avatar or however it got changed. I didn't change it but it did make me lol. I don't live in Ma, I live in WV. I stumbled in here right after Ma passed their marijuana decriminalization laws back in 2009. Actually I don't smoke weed and I don't drink much so really it has no affect on my live either way, but I do think it should be legalized completely and I think most people would agree with me. But my check-in isn't about politics, I saw something about Massachusetts and thought I would drop by and see how everyone was doing. 

As for OWS, I haven't been to any protests though I did beep at the Occupy Morgantown (WV) protesters a couple weekends ago. I have been too busy with work, school, and Battlefield 3 to do much else.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Omega said:


> and Battlefield 3


I guess the release of MW3 will keep you busy a few more weeks.


----------



## Omega (Oct 14, 2009)

niteowl1970 said:


> I guess the release of MW3 will keep you busy a few more weeks.


:thumbs_up: Yes it will, most likely months. I like BF alright but its just a filler until MW3 comes out. Anyone else here play on PS3?


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

niteowl1970 said:


> I guess the release of MW3 will keep you busy a few more weeks.


I'm taking my son and his friend to the midnight release at Game Stop tonight. When he is in school, I'm going to be putting rounds downrange like a mofo on XBOX. Better get out my silenced M14.


----------



## Omega (Oct 14, 2009)

I would hit up the midnight release but I have to be at work really early so it will have to wait until tomorrow afternoon. I like the Commando and the FAMAS with suppressors and red dot sights.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Im joining the MW3 dorks tonight as well. By 00:20 I'll be wide awake starting off as the FNG yet again... I'm hoping to hit half a prestige before I rack out at 3am...


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

Wow....With a job, family and a life I would never have time for any of that. If you guys are interested let me know...I'll tell you what a vagina looks like.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Omega said:


> I would hit up the midnight release but I have to be at work really early so it will have to wait until tomorrow afternoon. I like the Commando and the FAMAS with suppressors and red dot sights.


My son swears by the FAMAS. I myself like the Steyr AUG, good luck getting that prestige Pvt Cowboy. My kid prestiged out twice before his account was hacked and he had to start all over again.

---------- Post added at 22:02 ---------- Previous post was at 22:00 ----------



Rock said:


> Wow....With a job, family and a life I would never have time for any of that. If you guys are interested let me know...I'll tell you what a vagina looks like.


I wouldn't know, I'm married, muahahahaha


----------



## Omega (Oct 14, 2009)

I like any gun that doesn't have a lot of recoil and can fire either full auto or three round bursts. I am a run and gun type of player so single shot guns are a no go unless its a shotgun in buildings.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

*patchouli oil
*
what the hell is that shit ?


----------



## Omega (Oct 14, 2009)

pahapoika said:


> *patchouli oil
> *
> what the hell is that shit ?


Hippie perfume.

An oil worn as perfume by dirty hippies in lieu of showering or bathing in any way. Used to mask the scent of marijuana and week old body odor, but usually it merely mixes with the scent to form a new, BO/Patchouli combo that can repulse even those who are olfactorally challenged, except for hippies, who love it.
_Fred: I can't go to the war protest because of all the Patchouli oil. It makes me gag. _

Urban Dictionary: Patchouli Oil


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

7costanza said:


> Suicidal Tendencies sucks, atleast The Clash was good. How are you enjoying the new weed law in Ma? You must be in heaven.


The Suicidal Tendencies are not great now, but the cd's "Lights camera, revolution" and "How will I laugh tomorrow when I can't even smile today" rocked! They were the biggest hardcore band in California when I lived in Cali back in the early 90's. Two of the best cd's to listen to for a hardcore workout IMO. :tounge_smile:


----------



## Omega (Oct 14, 2009)

I can honestly say that I have never listened to them but i will check out some of the songs from those two albums.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I haven't listened to them either , I thought that your avatar was the lead singer.


----------



## Omega (Oct 14, 2009)

My avatar was Joe Strummer, then I log in and it was changed to that guy with the suicidal hat. Not sure who it was, so I changed it to the Strummerville logo.


----------

